# Post 3 pictures of your best detail



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning everyone :wave:

Try and find 3 pictures of a detail YOU! done, that really stand out from the rest of the photos, and explain why you think these 3 pictures stand out from the others :thumb:

Now it can be, 50/50 shots, 3 different pictures of different cars you done, (total 9 pictures), before & after shots,(dirty to clean), or 3 final pictures of a car you completed :thumb: Be nice to see some of your old work remembered again, and what you used to carry out the detail ( tools,polish etc.)

:wave:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

And yours are........?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> And yours are........?


Later :thumb:but I did say YOURS:detailer:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok then I will start.

These 50/50 shots were taken not so long ago. The car was a 1967 Ford Mustang Fastback which had just came back from a body shop in a right mess. It was covered in swirls, scratches and other marks, but the thing I like about this detail is, I had just been told by my mate that the mustang was entered into the same Concourse Code Clean show as the GTO. So I didn't have long to get up to show standard.
As it was soft paint I had to tread carefully when selecting a compound and polish & pads.
So I went for KochChemie H8 compound and M2-01 finishing polish, which turned out to be a cracker combo for soft solid black paint, this was done by a test spot first.

So in the end, I managed to get both cars in the last 13 of the code clean concourse show.
I do have one more but will post later.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Hmmm, 3 pics is a bit restricted. I'd need to post 6 as 3 are before shots and 3 are after.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

These three pictures are from a detail I done a couple of years ago. The car is a Rolls Royce Silver Shadow 11. It had been left in this MOT garage for 8 years to rot. So my mate asked me if I could do a full detail, inside and outside so I said Yes.
It was my first big detail and my longest (6 weeks) in all, but the out come was amazing, and because the owner was amazed, he then used it for his daughters wedding, and it was all done by hand only. I wish I took before shots but I didn't:wall:






Ok then one more


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sawel said:


> Hmmm, 3 pics is a bit restricted. I'd need to post 6 as 3 are before shots and 3 are after.


Go on then:thumb: post up to 6 will do


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

OK chum - here you go. A few years ago a friend bought a Dakar Yellow E36 M3 3.0. It needed a bit of work as the paintwork was almost white, and the previous owner had fitted angel eye headlights (the horror). I have to think v hard about products Chongo, so it's really a best guess as to what I used at the time.

Anyhoo - as it arrived










Me doing the masking up. Stop checking out my junk 










The car was attacked with Menzerna 85rd and 400 (I'm nearly sure) on various hex and lake country pads on a DAS6. The ubiquitous 50/50 shot.



















After panel wiping, the car was treated to Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic kit (definitely used this on thus M3) which was a bit of a pain to remove. Anyhoo - here is the finished article.










With some nice tight beading.










Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Come on guys and girls, let's see some pictures:thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

A 5 year old VW Tiguan that had terrible scratching on every single panel. This is what I achieved after a full day.

Typical VW paint - pretty hard! The bonnet I had to go over 3-4 times with Scholl white spider pad, Lake Country thin foamed wool pad - both with S3 XXL before being finished with S40 on a Scholl orange foam.























































And one for luck...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice cookie:argie: first seen this car at Bushmills many years ago in blue:argie:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I'll make the pics a bit smaller next time.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sawel said:


> I'll make the pics a bit smaller next time.


Wow :doublesho last picture is epic:thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

chongo said:


> Wow :doublesho last picture is epic:thumb:


It does look spectacular :buffer:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> Very nice cookie:argie: first seen this car at Bushmills many years ago in blue:argie:


Cheers bud. It was in bad shape to be honest and really needed paint - the wheels were beyond saving. In saying that, it was 17 years old and had 130k on it. When you say in blue, had it been resprayed?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok so firstly I wanna show off a DB7 I did in August this year. I fitted windows at his house and noticed he had a lovely motor so asked if he wanted it machine polished and detailed a little. 
Paintwork wasn't in great shape when I got there as he was washing it with fairy liquid!!!!
Anyway normal detailing routines applied when doing it, it was compounded with glare spider and then given two runs with glare professional polish. Finished off with Chemical Guys Blacklight then a coat of HellShine. 
I think it came out really well, loved looking at the car as I walked away, it had an amazing shine to it and the guy was really happy. Felt proud and felt I restored the car to how it should really look. 
Pics are of the finished result, a 50/50 (I know it's a crud pic but couldn't get the light right to show the correction, just do some zooming), and the last picture is a reflection of the house in the roof.

A picture of the DB7 is still on the Glare U.K. Website which makes me proud!! 



































So this was my pride and joy, my Civic Type S GT 2.2 diesel, obviously had a few modifications. 
Few different pictures from a few different times. 
Generally I only used chemical guys products on my car, love them and only use the finest for my motors.
Did go through a phase of using Killerwaxx moonshine polish too. 
Thought I'd chuck in a reflection and beading shot too for good measure.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My favourite was this little Porsche from this year, so rewarding to detail and my mates reaction when he picked it up was worth every hour that went into it.











Gonz.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

chongo said:


> Wow :doublesho last picture is epic:thumb:


That Rolls Royce looks fantastic! Well done.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Some nice shots and write ups guys:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Found these I forgot I had. This detail was my second big detail after the Rolls and the funny thing is, it was the same guy who owned the Rolls.

This car was a Bentley Arnage which was in a right state. It only got used maybe twice a year then locked up after his guys would go over it with a dirty sponge and shammy.
I struggled to find the right combo on this one, but at the time Meguairs just brought out the MF system (D300, and pads) so I did a 50/50 which is the picture below ¥ and it worked out a treat, so I proceeded with this and finished it off with 205 on a finishing pad. All this machining was carried out with my first ever DA, the Das pro. That's why I like this one, as it was my first proper correction with a DA. Was I nervous/ like Hell I was, but it didn't scare me at all.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

MG SV




























have to upload others later, as photo bucket seems to be playing up moment, don't suppose anyone else is having trouble with it too? seem to be able to access it from iPhone, albeit just main menu, but not the iMac for some reason


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I had loads of problems yesterday. Love your car mate:argie:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wish it was mine


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's the three that I am most pleased with or have enjoyed working on the most.

First off is my girlfriends sister 2014 Audi A4 after a 2 stage machine polish and coated with Gtechniq C1 and EXOv2



Second is my girlfriends brothers Nissan R33 gtr Vspec which was given a two stage machine polish and coated with Collinite 915. I did a full write up here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339053&highlight=r33+skyline



Lastly is my 2002 Yamaha Fazer 600, in 2013 it was given a 2 stage polish and protected with Gtechniq C1 and topped with EXOv1 which is still beading like the day it was applied.



Chris


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Probably has to be my old CLK, started like this



50/50



And finished



Was a lovely car that but I had the DB9 so I sold it. Still see it occasionally


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

a few more to add

friends BMW that ended up going to the scrapper anyway, still.....

how it arrived....









work in progress....









one of the better finished pics


















MG
before...


















during...



























finished


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great work mate:thumb: can't believe the BM went to the scraps after you done that to it:wall:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

chongo said:


> Great work mate:thumb: can't believe the BM went to the scraps after you done that to it:wall:


took me about 2 days too, :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

chongo said:


> I had loads of problems yesterday. Love your car mate:argie:


write up here if you missed it before

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67906&highlight=Luscious+MG+SV


----------



## Bigfoot1980 (Oct 18, 2016)

Have just finished my first polish and wax on my Mazda 6. Auto Wheel first then snow foamed, wash TBM, dry, polish and wax. Wheels sealed with raceglaze and windows cleaned. Don't want to drive it now in case it gets dirty.






































Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfoot1980 (Oct 18, 2016)

P.S. I clayed it as well after wash. Found that quite easy considering it was first time I'd used clay. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful Mazda, but watch those wheels closely for a any corrosion, my previous model were terrible.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Since no one else is sticking to the 3 photo rule, here are a few of mine.


----------



## Bigfoot1980 (Oct 18, 2016)

ibiza55 said:


> Beautiful Mazda, but watch those wheels closely for a any corrosion, my previous model were terrible.


Yes I'm aware that some of the alloys are a bit dodgy. I know the facelift sport models have had issues. I had a lot of black spots on my front wheels but first use of the Bilt Hamber auto wheels today seems to have got rid of those. Will keep a close eye. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Popping my DA cherry on my (previously) swirly wonder...

Before:









After:


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

That porsche 50/50 is the dogs balls


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

And the golf isn't too shabby for a first attempt either


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*3 images of best detail*







Original thread can be seen here, strap in as its a very long one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=349252


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Original thread can be seen here, strap in as its a very long one
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=349252


Nice to see this again Matt:thumb: what a detail on this amazing car:doublesho
Epic pictures and a truly professional finish :thumb:


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

My 3 pics of my old motor Nissan Juke tuned by Abbeymotorsport.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What LSP is on your car mate. Looks very deep and smooth looking.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

chongo said:


> what lsp is on your car mate. Looks very deep and smooth looking.


lsp ??


----------

